

Gliese 710 - bootload
http://astroprofspage.com/archives/664

======
Semiapies
Huh; this exact scenario has been tossed around as a possible mass-extinction
trigger. I wonder how often such a close approach happens.

Mind, if in 1.4 million years, any beings that are our descendants in one way
or another _can't_ divert or destroy a piddly swarm of comets, they're just
not trying.

